# AFX Slot Car Museum Major Update



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Courtesy of RJAFX the museum has been updated after RJ sent me over 200 photos of cars I did not have. Most of them are turbo and SG+. I have most of them up on the site (some are still being worked on). I am sure there are typos, errors in the descriptions, even stock #, however, I have done the best I could making sure data are accurate. If (when?) you find something wrong, please let me know so I can fix it. Either PM, post here, or email me (email can be found on web site on the about page). You will not hurt my feelings by pointing out errors! The car lists on the pages are NOT up to date, that is coming soon.

The SRT cars are still a bit sparse, hard to find data on them.

Charlie
http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah if that guy wasn't handicapped he could have taken better pictures.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I am not complaining, they came out pretty good, much better than some of the ones I had tracked down from other sources.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I have just added a bunch of Tomy/AFX/Aurora catalogs to the museum web site. These are courtesy of Paul Shoemaker and Dave Armstrong. The catalogs range from 1971 to 1997. In addition there are some misc. promo cards, etc. up there. The dates cover not only the magnet cars but the pancake cars as well. If anyone has any additional catalogs, I would love to get a copy of them.

http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum

Charlie


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Whew... Nothin' but trouble with Photobucket tonight...

Anyway... Charlie, I didn't see this variation on your site...

Japanese release (no later than 1989)... Similar to #8713, but
with some added graphics and black wheels... I think the *Rothmans style*
emblem on the hood, says, *Racing*... Also, *PORSCHE* on the lower
body sides and in the red stripe on the front... 

Behind the rear wheel is:

BILSTEIN
SHELL
BOSCH

Didn't see any other differences... But, your eyes have to be better
than mine 

*#0002 - Porsche 961 - Narrow magnet Turbo...*









John
.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tip John. There are so many variations, hard to find them all.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

re-send if I missed it


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Whew... Nothin' but trouble with Photobucket tonight...
> 
> Anyway... Charlie, I didn't see this variation on your site...
> ...


I have one of those that I got from Australia.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

vansmack2 said:


> I have one of those that I got from Australia.


Correct... I have this bad habit (among many) of saying *Japanese*, when
I should say, *Asian Market*, which includes Australia...

Nothing is *written in stone*, so to speak...

Mine did come from Japan, though...
.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> Correct... I have this bad habit (among many) of saying *Japanese*, when
> I should say, *Asian Market*, which includes Australia...
> 
> Nothing is *written in stone*, so to speak...
> ...


Australian market #F8814.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

vansmack2 said:


> Australian market #F8814.


There are Main Markets*/*Multiple Divisions*/*Sub-divisions/World-wide Distribution
and varied interconnections between them all...

By buying an Asian Market car from Japan, I became an Unauthorized
Distributor (albeit, of only one car) to the North American Market...

I tried to cover it with:



> *...Nothing is *written in stone*, so to speak...*


I'm not trying to argue with you... The whole distribution system is very convoluted...

I will try to be better at my phrasing and say, *Asian Market* and *Australian Market* going forward...

Thank you for the information, VS...

John
.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> There are Main Markets*/*Multiple Divisions*/*Sub-divisions/World-wide Distribution
> and varied interconnections between them all...
> 
> By buying an Asian Market car from Japan, I became an Unauthorized
> ...


It does not matter to me. I was just stating where I got mine from. Many cars come in different markets. Many are Japan and Europe, etc.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

. 
Vansmack2... I stand corrected... Thanks for pointing it out... 

I was told my information by a reliable source from Japan 20*+* 
years ago... I probably misunderstood the whole thing... Translations
were not easy back then...

We're on the same page of the same script now... Thanks again...

John

Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of HOppiness...
.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Just added some additional catalogs thanks to Alan Strang who sent them too me.

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just noticed that you are missing the 1986 TOMY catalog. It should have been in all the catalogs I sent you.

The 2005 catalog has an error in it (not your error). On page 7 it shows Turbo cars, and says 8792 F1. The car pictured is an SG+ car.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Dave,
I will check on the 1986, I could have easily missed it due to the trying to get them all on line quickly. Interesting about the SG+ named turbo.


----------



## racindad (Feb 10, 2009)

It all comes out even - in the Australian catalog, there are Turbo cars named SG+!


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Dave,
> I will check on the 1986, I could have easily missed it due to the trying to get them all on line quickly. Interesting about the SG+ named turbo.


Found the 1986 catalog you sent. Had worked on it, just missed posting it, it is up now.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

racindad said:


> It all comes out even - in the Australian catalog, there are Turbo cars named SG+!


The biggest problem seems to be that the same bodies were used for multiple chassis types. In some cases they were released with different chassis (same body) in different countries. For example: I was told by a reliable source that the Cobra bodies were not released as turbo only SRT and above. Recently, a poster from Australia told me that he had Cobras new in package with turbo chassis which matches what the catalog says.

At this point there does not seem to any real way to verify what is what. Racemasters does not have any documentation from that era ( I have asked) so we appear to on our own. I will do the best I can to be accurate on the AFX museum web site, but I am sure you will find errors there or at least questionable data. I keep looking!

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

With the F1s it is easy to tell a Turbo/SRT body from an SG+ body. That is why I pointed out the one I did.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

That is true. I think the catalogs of old were a bit hit or miss so no telling what you will find digging through them.


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Charlie, this page: http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum#!9939sginternationalset/c1map

The Box top says there is 25 Feet of Track, your write up in the middle bottom says 35 feet.

BTW - love the site and look of it.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Frank Broughton said:


> Charlie, this page: http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum#!9939sginternationalset/c1map
> 
> The Box top says there is 25 Feet of Track, your write up in the middle bottom says 35 feet.
> 
> BTW - love the site and look of it.



.....best AFX info site there is.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Frank Broughton said:


> Charlie, this page: http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum#!9939sginternationalset/c1map
> 
> The Box top says there is 25 Feet of Track, your write up in the middle bottom says 35 feet.
> 
> BTW - love the site and look of it.


Thanks, obviously a typo. Will fix shortly. Always glad to hear about wrong things on the site so I can get them fixed.

Charlie


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Thanks, obviously a typo. Will fix shortly. Always glad to hear about wrong things on the site so I can get them fixed.
> 
> Charlie


That is why I pointed it out. I am the typo king and on my many different sites I have for various subjects I like when people take the time to let me know of them.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

*More updates*

I have revamped the Mega-G pages by adding additional photos of each car (sides, front and back). This matches what I did for the MegaG+ earlier. Don't expect to see this for the other types of chassis. Too many cars and I don't have them to photo . I have also added a link on the home page that will list new additions to the site as I add them.

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

MSwaterlogged said:


> I have revamped the Mega-G pages by adding additional photos of each car (sides, front and back). This matches what I did for the MegaG+ earlier. Don't expect to see this for the other types of chassis. Too many cars and I don't have them to photo . I have also added a link on the home page that will list new additions to the site as I add them.
> 
> Charlie


RJ will get you all those additional pictures. I am volunteering him.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> RJ will get you all those additional pictures. I am volunteering him.


Even if he does, I don't think I will spend the time and effort to create all those pages. One of these days, WIX will tell me I have used up my allotted free space and I can't add any more! I am actually surprised it has not happened already.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

MS
Don't say or even think that, you have built a great site with some great history.
It's guys like you that will bring new guys and gals to the hobby after they see your site
Every one that's seen my cars and track loves racing them, they have never even heard of Slot Car Racing
Thanks my friend for all you do for the hobby.

gt40


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't worry, I am still working on the site. Don't plan to stop. FYI, I spent about 15 hours adding all those new pages and photos for the Mega-G cars. It pretty much has to be an all or none thing with the cars. I have to create a separate page for each car whether I have additional photos or not. It is doable, just time consuming.

Thanks for your support.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah, no BIG deal I'll send ya some No-Doz, and pain pills so you can stay in your chair 16 hours a day working in the Museum.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

PS: You can have Sundays off, but only Sundays.



Linda.........Crack that Whip


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Store the images on a third party site and just link to them Charlie.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Frank Broughton said:


> Store the images on a third party site and just link to them Charlie.


So far it is not an issue, WIX has not given me a stop sign yet!


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

A new page with links to slot car history is now live. There is also a link on the main menu page to a list of what is new on the site so you can easily see what has been added.

Charlie


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Charlie, I was looking for something for Joe65 and came across this...

Tomy #86396 (8639E) 2-Lane lap counter*/*timer... European release (maybe
Australian, also... ???... same as the Japanese #4001) For 240 volt, 50 Hz input...

I'll try to take some better photos in the daylight...

*Tomy #86396/8639E Electronic Control Station - Lap Counter/Timer...*









.
I've come to the conclusion that I only can find what I'm not looking for...
So, if I quit looking for that Fuji set, I'll find it :lol:

John
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*Feather Magna...*

.
If I can ever figure out the lighting needed  ...

Want?... maybe just for the packaging's sake?...

*Porsche 962C - Feather Magna - #F-03...*









*Porsche 962C - FeatherMagna - #F-04...*









.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Those Feather Magnas are cool, but usually pricey.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

John,
You must have quite a collection buried in the basement or somewhere <g>. The feather magna boxes will be hard to get a good photo of with the plastic front. Not sure where I will put them, but I will find someplace to display them.

Charlie


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Supposed to be bright & sunny this afternoon...

May try in direct sunlight...

.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Supposed to be bright & sunny this afternoon...
> 
> May try in direct sunlight...
> ...


they Looks Poi'fect :thumbsup:
Drooling :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

*New data posted on the museum site*

I have just added an Excel spreadsheet to the catalogs page. These data include a breakdown of the cars and sets by catalog/ stock #. It is based on the catalogs available on the same catalog page. You will find different cars/sets with the same catalog #, same sets with different catalog #'s in different years, etc. As with the rest of the museum, this is a work in progess. It will get updated when I get new information. Hope this will be helpful to folks.

Charlie

http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

It's battery operated. I have had 6 of these exact boxes. Sold 4, still have 2. They are very cool. But no power plug. Just takes C-cell batteries.




Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Charlie, I was looking for something for Joe65 and came across this...
> 
> Tomy #86396 (8639E) 2-Lane lap counter*/*timer... European release (maybe
> ...


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

super8man said:


> It's battery operated. I have had 6 of these exact boxes. Sold 4, still have 2. They are very cool. But no power plug. Just takes C-cell batteries.


Thanks for the correction, S8M... I misread the info on the box
and made the assumption (rut roh, Raggy) that Tomy had replaced
the batteries from previous versions, with a transformer ...

My mistake...

I got two from a gentleman in the Netherlands or Belgium about
8 to 10 years ago... The box and the instructions state that the
counter*/*timer were manufactured for _Toy Traders of Australia_...

Thanks, again for the info---John










.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I'd love to find someone who has the Feather Magna Porsche 962 Kenwood #10 for sale or trade, it's the only one I don't have.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

